

SPDY server on node.js - indutny
https://github.com/donnerjack13589/node-spdy
With latest dev version of node.js you're able to use NPN extension of TLS. So SPDY server can be naturally run with usual HTTPS server.<p>That's basic protocol implementation that allows you to run SPDY server on node.js with fallback to HTTPS.<p>(Seeking for a collaborators!)
======
tzury
from <http://www.chromium.org/spdy>

Python implementation of a SPDY server:
<http://github.com/mnot/nbhttp/tree/spdy>

Java imlementation of SPDY client/server:
[http://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/tomcat/trunk/modules/tomcat-...](http://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/tomcat/trunk/modules/tomcat-
lite)

Apache module for SPDY: <http://code.google.com/p/mod-spdy/>

Ruby SPDY: <https://github.com/igrigorik/spdy>

node.js SPDY: <https://github.com/donnerjack13589/node-spdy>

------
woodall
Beautiful code.

------
saturn
Nice work. And there's other implementations too on the project web page:
<https://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/spdy>. Seems all google sites are
using SPDY for ssl now; that is evidently the lowest hanging fruit for speed
gains.

You can see it in use in chrome by visiting chrome://net-internals/#spdy

No idea when it's going to be supported in any browser besides chrome, though
..

------
reddittor
Looking really good indutny!

For anyone interested, Fedor is also one of the co-authors of node-http-proxy
( <https://github.com/nodejitsu/node-http-proxy> ) and an all around nice guy.

------
Wipe
I'm just oozing with buzz-word juice.

